# Is it worth applying for Canada PR ?



## Tinku (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi All,

I am a front-end developer with about 5.5 years of work experience and earning about INR 16 lacks per annum in Pune, India.

I am planning to apply for Canada PR along with my wife and have done a lot of research about the PR process for Canada and Australia both.

I had few questions listed below - 

1. I am getting about 420-430 points ( including spouse points ) and I checked that the current cut-off is about 445. So I am not sure that whether I will get ITA or not. What is the probability of getting PNP nomination from any province ?

2. Is it worth coming to Canada leaving my current job and invest all my savings for PR process and then search for a job over there in Canada after getting PR ?

3. Also, I am a bit confused about Canada and Australia both as I am not sure where it will be relatively easy to get a job. Can anyone please put some light on this based on their experience ?


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

I am a civil engineer migrating to Australia from Dubai .. I submitted my application and currently waiting for the visa grant ... I chose Australia mainly because of the weather, in Canada it is freezing cold most of the year no outside activities... also I found the Australian migration process simpler but both Canada any Australia are developed countries with good quality of living and future for the family and kids... the job opportunities for new migrant is this thing that you should get a local experience and start with a casual job then work in your area of expertise ... Good luck 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

beloved120 said:


> I am a civil engineer migrating to Australia from Dubai .. I submitted my application and currently waiting for the visa grant ... I chose Australia mainly because of the weather, in Canada it is freezing cold most of the year no outside activities... also I found the Australian migration process simpler but both Canada any Australia are developed countries with good quality of living and future for the family and kids... the job opportunities for new migrant is this thing that you should get a local experience and start with a casual job then work in your area of expertise ... Good luck
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


I’m pleased you’re not thinking of coming to Canada. You wouldn’t fit in to our famous/well known multi-racial society. But, you should know:-
1) Canada is not freezing/cold for most of the year! It has four distinct seasons. One can be cold(er). 
2) to suggest there are no outside activities in Canada is preposterous. There are probably more outside activities in Canada than in Australia or Dubai.


----------



## Tinku (Feb 7, 2018)

Can anyone please resolve my queries ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

beloved120 said:


> I chose Australia mainly because of the weather, in Canada it is freezing cold most of the year no outside activities




You should refrain from making pathetically stupid comments like this when you clearly have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Tinku said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a front-end developer with about 5.5 years of work experience and earning about INR 16 lacks per annum in Pune, India.
> 
> ...


1) Your points are probably insufficient at present, but the required points do fluctuate so making an application would probably be a good thing in preparation for when the required points falls into your area. As far as PNP nomination you should research whatever Province interests you. 

2) nobody can answer this question. Emigrating to anywhere is a high risk venture. 

3) again nobody can answer this question. The “getting a job” is based on many variables, main one being, hopefully, what competition you would face.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

colchar said:


> You should refrain from making pathetically stupid comments like this when you clearly have no clue what you are talking about.


OK, I have no clue and I make stupid comments... you clearly knew more than I know since you have 4000+ posts ... could you enlighten me and share your knowledge instead of taking it personal? That was my point of view, maybe I am right or wrong ... I don't know... we are here to exchange ideas and knowledge... 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Auld Yin said:


> I’m pleased you’re not thinking of coming to Canada. You wouldn’t fit in to our famous/well known multi-racial society. But, you should know:-
> 1) Canada is not freezing/cold for most of the year! It has four distinct seasons. One can be cold(er).
> 2) to suggest there are no outside activities in Canada is preposterous. There are probably more outside activities in Canada than in Australia or Dubai.


Haha... I may disappoint you and decide to come to Canada for a visit lol... anyhow, that was my view, I didn't know about the four seasons... well as I said, all same to me... developed countries and high standard of living, rule of law ... future for kids etc... we are on the same page lol

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

beloved120 said:


> OK, I have no clue and I make stupid comments... you clearly knew more than I know since you have 4000+ posts ... could you enlighten me and share your knowledge instead of taking it personal? That was my point of view, maybe I am right or wrong ... I don't know... we are here to exchange ideas and knowledge...



You know next to nothing about Canada, or its climate, but are spouting off about the weather here. Since you have no actual knowledge of Canada nor its weather, don't make comments that are completely false (ie. that the entire country is freezing cold most of the year and that there are no outside activities).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

beloved120 said:


> I didn't know about the four seasons



Then why were you shooting your mouth off about the climate here?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

O.k., ladies and gents... let's try to stay on topic please.

If the bickering doesn't stop, I'll be forced to close this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Tinku,

1. I am getting about 420-430 points ( including spouse points ) and I checked that the current cut-off is about 445. So I am not sure that whether I will get ITA or not. What is the probability of getting PNP nomination from any province ?

*the application pool is constantly receiving new applications and the cutoff appears to have settled at the 440-450 range. at 430 it may be unlikely you get an ITA. Each province is different for PnP, and depending on the PnP stream you apply for. You will not get a lot of advice as the experience from the forum is limited.*

2. Is it worth coming to Canada leaving my current job and invest all my savings for PR process and then search for a job over there in Canada after getting PR ?

*This is a decision only you can make, no sensible forummer will make this decision for you.*

3. Also, I am a bit confused about Canada and Australia both as I am not sure where it will be relatively easy to get a job. Can anyone please put some light on this based on their experience ?

*Getting a job will be dependent on how you adapt to Canada. You'll need to adapt your resume to expected Canadian styles. The major factor will be your ability to communicate clearly, concisely and knowledgeably to the interviewer(s). I have sat on a number of interview panels where the interviewee is highly qualified and knowledgeable but totally unable to communicate effectively. 

Also, employers may not always be looking for the most intelligent or the most qualified candidate. They are looking for the one who will fit best with the existing team.*


----------



## chaitanya.ambaselkar (Feb 27, 2018)

Tinku said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a front-end developer with about 5.5 years of work experience and earning about INR 16 lacks per annum in Pune, India.
> 
> ...


One of my colleagues got the invitation to apply with 436 points. So you are pretty close and many of the professional helps I have sought have said there is a likelyhood of getting an ITA with about 430, I however have a score of 398 and completely depend on PNP.

PNP on other hand depends on the NOC as well as the points (as per best of my knowledge). It should be a good idea to find out your NOC code and then research the PNP websites to see which provinces are sending out ITA for your code. 

However, Ontario PNP also has a human capital stream and for that stream 400 CRS points is the basis, which you already have.

If I were you, I would have definitely applied to in the pool for the least. Everything else is your personal decision.


----------



## 744618 (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks like you never went to Canada.


----------

